# 08 ORBEA ORCA SL fork



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a brand new uncut "white" for sale that I was planning to use on a project bike. I don't need it anymore. If anyone is interested in upgrading a current Orbea with their top of the line fork 250.00 plus shipping takes it. It comes with a compression plug and I take paypal.


----------

